# combining fo/eo



## peechee (Nov 29, 2010)

im wondering when soaping could u combine a fo and an eo? like lavender eo with a jasmine fo?

for mp, bath soap, and body lotion?


----------



## TessC (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, I blend FOs and EOs a lot and I know that other people do as well. Just be mindful of which are sensitizers and don't exceed the safe amounts of those and you're fine.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 29, 2010)

I do also.  I use a ton of peppermint, lav and tea tree EOs blended with different FO's.


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 29, 2010)

I also frequently combine FO/EO's.


----------



## lsg (Nov 29, 2010)

One of my new favorites for the holidays is Winter Wonderland  2 parts coconut f.o. and 1 part peppermint e.o.


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 29, 2010)

lsg said:
			
		

> One of my new favorites for the holidays is Winter Wonderland  2 parts coconut f.o. and 1 part peppermint e.o.




Yummmmm....that sounds divine; I will have to give it a try.


----------



## peechee (Nov 30, 2010)

the winter wonderland sounds lovely! 

thanks all, i've been googling, watching heaps of vids, trying to read as much as i can before doing anything major.  

just want to make sure im treating everything with the proper respect.

thanks so much 

xx


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 1, 2010)

Many fos on the market already have some EO in them.


----------



## peechee (Dec 19, 2010)

i bought a few EO's and ive mixed Ylang Ylang with another couple of FO's and it turned out nicely but im kind of afraid of them? i've read to be really careful with them and make sure to respect them, so i've tried to make sure to do that, but they are a little frightening lol


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 21, 2010)

I blend the two as well. I test using drops in a tiny vial first and leave to develop for a couple of days or more before I decide. One time I mixed up a whole pile of them, didn't like the smell and tossed the lot into a potpourri jar. Naturally, I didn't record what I had used and the result after a few days was AWESOME.  :cry:


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 22, 2010)

peechee said:
			
		

> i bought a few EO's and ive mixed Ylang Ylang with another couple of FO's and it turned out nicely but im kind of afraid of them? i've read to be really careful with them and make sure to respect them, so i've tried to make sure to do that, but they are a little frightening lol



If you use them for body products, make sure you only use a small percentage. Using them for diffusion or pot pourri wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## peechee (Dec 23, 2010)

i figured out part of the problem - the eo bottles we got, we don't have a dropper on our bottles they just have a weird opening that lets only one drop come out at a time but they come out really really fast. 

so, does anybody know where to get eo's with droppers? LOL


----------



## honor435 (Dec 27, 2010)

ive mixed lemongrass eo with a lemon fo, fabulous.


----------

